# just a teaser..Scott Endorphin Team Issue



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

It's probably not Vintage, Retro or Classic...well maybe classic. They were only made for a few years and were very highly rated. But they were also very expensive to produce and the market wasn't big enough to support continuance ...

.I've only got the frame not the whole bike, but thats oky doky...(think very light Carbon Fiber/Thermoplastic)...should be cool.:thumbsup: 

pics to follow.....


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Ha! You absolutely love those e-stay bikes. Pretty unique find Stan. Post some pics when you get some!


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Those supposedly ride really nice. I think they have ~1" of rear wheel travel from frame flex, intentionally of course.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*added some bits..*

As I'm standing in line at the polling center to vote  , I decided to throw some pieces together and see what it looked like. I'm not sure if there's enough rise for the drop bars but I'll give it a shot. If not I've got some nice Mustache's that will. S/S for now but may go 1x? and may try out some other cranks..

as always, a work in progress....:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Neat frames. I wouldn't mind trying one.

Go light weight racer boy build if you can.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

those are cool frames.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> Neat frames. I wouldn't mind trying one.
> 
> Go light weight racer boy build if you can.


needs a chain, cables, pedals and a front chainring...just under 21 pounds as it sits...and those tires aren't lightweights


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

I see the weed whacker is still in the shed.

Yeah, pretty fartin. Reminds me of my CSX but way more cool with the elev.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

A old Relic that actually rides really well, is fairly lite, rigid and at least it does not crack or break like the aluminum alpinestars (that I have plenty of them in the past).





































Enjoy the memories.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I really like that frame but I think you should go 1x7 w/ a straight bar. That'd be the shiznet! A pure mid-90's racer like that just doesn't look right w/ those drops.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

Slimpee said:


> I really like that frame but I think you should go 1x7 w/ a straight bar. That'd be the shiznet! A pure mid-90's racer like that just doesn't look right w/ those drops.


That may be how it ends up.


----------



## McNewbie (Apr 5, 2008)

Slimpee said:


> you should go 1x7 w/ a straight bar.


yeah, do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

love those, would like to have had one... but not enough cash... then i totally forgot about them... hmmmm


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

you know i usually don't bother commenting unles sI've got something relevant... think the boards generally get clogged with "yo dat's hot!" (hawt? haught?!)

but that frame was THE _ne plus ultra_ (to my eyes) back in the day.
I'll second the "not enough cash, then i forgot" except i still have a couple clipped articles about it....

however you set it, pure retro, street racer, drop-bar mtb'er, whatever...
just ride the heck out of it!

simply put when it comes to retro bits: they aren't going to last forever, they weren't meant to, if you manage to find something in good enough shape to enjoy properly, the biking gods demand you do so.


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

With the way the frame flexes is it possible to go SS with out wrecking hell on the chain?


----------

